# .



## Strykr (Sep 3, 2012)

.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

lmao, qatar? the doha convention tower is on hold for years, i don't think it will come back to life soon. And 1 mile by 2025 is a little bit too optimistic, well if we see a serious proposal for that in the next years and it starts preparations before 2016 then we may see it. and i don't think it will happen in africa.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

mile-high..really lol thats not even neccesary just for show, i think it looks ridiculous and stupid to have something that tall, even the burj i think is ridiculous..


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I think we could very well do it now and even start building one in the next two to five years if we had the money and will power. But it's a mater of where we would put it and what uses would it have and where would it be needed. I really feel most likely considering the US way of building things is falling down like the Romans some other county most likely China or the Middle East and I would suspect India too would built it in that they have the money and the reason too. Such as if you look at some of the sky high real state prices and rents in some of these Chinese cities would make it a logical idea considering how limited floor space is in some of these cities.

As for the US New York city might be a real possibly considering they a pent house apartment sell for 95 million dollars so a mile high building could have several dozen of these to pay it's cost.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't see that happening. China will soon turn into building mid-rises after companies start to break down after getting no profit from all the supertalls.
Middle east will stop getting oil revenues and just like Dubai, they will start filling in actual architecture that is of some use (cheaper flats, houses).
USA will never get around to it since they are not into anything that's taller than 600 meters. 
Europe isn't stupid and no one will throw so much money just to make something for others to look at.
In reality we didn't move really that much in terms of skyscrapers except for Burj Khalifa and a few others. We still get just a handful of supertalls and they were here 75 years ago.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the numbers of supertalls is rapidly getting bigger and bigger, but the real big building may take longer, we are getting a few 600m+ buildings in the next years, but until that becomes nothing special anymore may take quite a while and only then i may expect a mile high tower. after kingdom tower there is probably another 2 WTB before they reach the mile-milestone.

just random numbers of skyscraper development around the world, it is getting faster and faster, we saw the same with 200m buildings in the 70s to 90s, the amount got more and more until it was nearly uncountable for us now. the same happens now slowly with supertalls and in many years it will happen with 400m+ buildings and only by that time i can imagine a mile high tower that actually makes at least a bit sense.
supertalls (400m+) finished in the year:

1930-1997:19 (3)

1998: 3 (2)
1999: 2 (1)
2000: 2 (0)
2001: 1 (0)
2002: 1 (0)
2003: 1 (1)
2004: 1 (1)
2005: 1 (0)
2006: 2 (0)
2007: 3 (0)
2008: 4 (1)
2009: 3 (1)
2010: 9 (4)
2011: 9 (2)
2012: 13 (2)
2013: 20 (0)


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Strykr said:


> Duncan Chard/Bloomberg
> 
> 
> The World Financial Center in Shanghai, at 1,614 feet, is the tallest in China and No. 3 in the world, False, it is No. 4
> The world's current No. 2 skyscraper is not far away in Taiwan, the 1,667-foot Taipei 101. False, it is No. 3


1. Burk Khalifa
2. Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel
3. Taipei 101
4. Shanghai World Financial Center


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Since Abby is in Mecca it had little presentation in the non-muslim media so I guess only some of us skyscraper fanatics know it exists :hilarious


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

But please, do it in Chicago! Build the one proposed by Frank Lloyd Wright!!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

tim1807 said:


> 1. Burk Khalifa
> 2. Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel
> 3. Taipei 101
> 4. Shanghai World Financial Center


debatable, if you count only finished buildings which is what most official sources do, he is right. The one in Makkah is topped out, they may have meant only completely finished buildings.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Abby is already finished, well, at least according to SSP diagrams :dunno:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Yea I really doubt this will happen... 

These building booms always come to an end, and when they do, no one is building a mile high anything. I hate to say it but there is a limit.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Kanto said:


> ^^ Abby is already finished, well, at least according to SSP diagrams :dunno:


yeah it is all about if you count the whole project or just the main tower. like i said debatable i can see both numbers to be correct.


----------



## Kendrich (Sep 13, 2012)

I would get sick working in the top levels of a mile high building


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Why such a big skyscrapers? It scared


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> lmao, qatar? the doha convention tower is on hold for years, i don't think it will come back to life soon. And 1 mile by 2025 is a little bit too optimistic, well if we see a serious proposal for that in the next years and it starts preparations before 2016 then we may see it. and i don't think it will happen in africa.


agree. not before 2030 i would say. and definitely not in africa i guess.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

however i think we will see quite some more towers in the 700m to 1000m range in the next years popping up as proposals. After Kingdom Tower gets the title as the worlds tallest it will probably have that title for at least 5 years and probably not more than 15 years would be my guess, but hard to know for sure (about 8 years maybe). i think it would be quite nice to see a new world's tallest building rising before Kingdom Tower even finishes though :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Who needs a mile high tower..? Bragging rights?


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

waste of time to have something that tall lol


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, not going to happen. Isn't Burj Khalifa office spaces empty and many of the apartments still not filled?
Burj Khalifa at its height is most of all kind of money throwing that you would not see in USA and no country in Europe would "ever" build something like that.

China is really the place where you could even imagine it, but again like said. When you are not trying to figure out where to throw oil money, you are expecting some actual returns from your investment. 
You are not getting returns from Burj Khalifa like tower at the moment, not to even talk about mile-high.


Just for the sake of it i'll say that we will see 1km tower in the next 15 years, but first mile-high will take +50 years.


----------

